# Cool Costume Ideas?



## trebd (Sep 23, 2009)

Post Some Cool Costume Ideas...


----------



## Oldsguy350 (Jul 8, 2008)

Dr. jeckel and Mr Hyde......change costumes halfway through the party. Thats what I'm doing next year. This year I'm gonna be Charlie Brown....with the sheet with all the eye holes in it. Then I can take the sheet off and I'll be dressed as him underneath it. Of course I'll have my trick or treat bag with rocks in it.


----------



## Layman (Sep 25, 2009)

any great costume ideas or any web sites with costume ideas...


----------



## PlusSizeAngel (Sep 26, 2009)

My dream dress would be a 19th century vampire lady - long, queensized and wonderful dress of satin and roses and perhaps something flowing, veil or winglike sleeves. Gorgeous and fun!


----------



## Selina (Sep 27, 2009)

I will give you some ideas from costumes my husband and I have done in the past:
Dirty Priest - priest costume with small child (built from stuffed & sewn clothing with a wig & hat) sewn onto the front so the head is sewn onto the front of the gown and the hands are pinned around to the back. - Very offensive!
Hurrican Katrina- white ghost costume with blue & grey tulle wrapped around. Small plastic houses, animals, trees & people attached to gown with fishing line. Then blue & crazy hair and spin around for effect!
Mother Nature- long wig & green dress with green knitted shawl - attach buttlerflies on wire, birds on wire (found in any craftstore) fake ivy & flowers to wig & shawl


----------



## bodysnatcher666 (Nov 3, 2008)

You can never go wrong with a zombie..... you can make that any way you see fit! Hear is a pic of me from last night!


----------



## Warlord Blade (Sep 27, 2009)

One thing I've noticed is that a lot of the tried and true costumes like Vampires, Pirates, Mummies, etc. are a lot of fun - but if you are going somewhere with a contest, they almost never win, just because of over saturation. Sad too, cuz I love being a pirate (it's so easy ha!)

Politicians, Popular Movies (so vampires MIGHT work this year with Twilight being so popular) or famous people can be good ones. I'll have to ask my wife for better ideas, she's definitely my better half!


----------



## Yendor (Sep 28, 2009)

I think I just made the final decision on what the wife and I are going as. I like to play up my wife's naturally curly hair so this is what I came up with.

Erik Estrada and Carrot Top as in the latest Burger King Commercial. 

Since I am Hispanic and the wife has curly hair we should be able to pull it off well. Now if I can just get my hands on some Estrada glasses, probably will have to have some decals made. And order up some muscle arms for the wife.


----------



## jubjub83 (Oct 21, 2009)

You can get the Estrada glasses on eBay.


----------



## jubjub83 (Oct 21, 2009)

*eBay*


----------

